# THRC18 July 7 Stop The Rain Racing



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

_*This Saturday July 7 - 12 NOON*_​_*THRC18 Outdoor Onroad Racing*_​*M&M** Hobby Center*​​Come out and try the fastest growing racing scale in Houston . 18th. Scale onroad at Houston 's only dedicated outdoor 18th scale road racing course. We run the AnB transponder system so bring your personals with you, or you can use ours!

Beat the track record in any class and race FREE!



Classes:



Novice - (new racers only) anything 18th open

18TC Open - (Xray M18 & Micro RS4) Open Class

Associated 18R (Stock motor & Stock Tires) Spec class

18 Open - (Anything 18th no limits) no M18 or RS4's

Examples of 18 Open:

Associated RC18R,B,T,MT

Xray M18T

Duratrax Vendetta

Kyosho half 8

Losi Mini T



Strap some road tires on it and race it!



Race Fee:

$10 - Race as many cars as you want (per person)



Questions? - Call 832-771-5629

Info about 18 Racing? http://thrc18.com or http://www.hircr.com 

Track records are posted on the THRC Racing Forum



Here's the track!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

when danny preps the track the 18r has unreal traction.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Its going to have even more this week. Were spraying it with some traction juice!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hrmmm....do I run the 'detta or the M18?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im just throwin this out there...are drift tires allowed during practice?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

are they rubber?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Its all for fun, you can do anything you want out there.

Guff.... Run em all!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

we had some guys wanting to run pvc!!LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ive got pvc tires!!! most fun ive ever had with my mini!!!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Danny,
Is it 10 bucks per class, or 10 bucks per driver, unlimited classes?

Also, Did you say before that Meir's prices are equal to the online shops? I will probably pick up a car soon and would prefer to buy it local if the prices are similar. Cant decide between a 18R and a18B. Maybe both!! 

I'll be out of town this weekend, but hope to get to the next one.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

are u joking?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> are u joking?


who?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you! they ran theirs didn't do nothing but slide all in to the boards did not look fun to me but thats just me!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Track looks great Danny!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes i look's nice great job!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well wait till i get out there. i got the friday and have been having fun ever since. dont get me wrong im no the greatest drifter out there but i wont be smacking into the boards all the time. hopefully ill be out there friday with mine and ill show you. ill let you drive it too!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well maybe i wont be in the boards constantly...just frequently


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

not my thing but thanks when your spining your tires your losing speed!and i can just make the turn and pass LOL!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no. not to race. just to play around during practice. its really fun. ive got normal rubber tires for racing


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i know just joking!lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o LOL!!!!  when i first heard about it i thot it was stupid too. but now im addicted!!! i want a TC for it now too


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeff, The racing is $10 per racer and you can race as many cars/classes as you want.

Parts at M&M, like tires, wheels, etc. are within cents of online pricing. Kits however are a little different. For instance, they sell the 18R for $199 which is full retail. You can get them on the Toyz.com for $167, plus if its your first order with them, you get another 10% off of that.

Its a tough call on the 18R vs the 18B. My opinon is that the 18R will probably be some the funnest onroad racing you will ever do. The cars are so equal in speed, and the track is big enough to drive hard, so the cars stay close together and you can even bump and rub a little without taking out the cars.

The 18B is great for racing the indoor offroad, and it is the primary car we run outdoors in the "open" class. So the 18B would be the most versitile.

But getting both would give you the best of both worlds.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

nic,

I seen Wayne from Randy's with his Associated with PVC wheels on it. He had a Mamba 8000 with 3 cell Lipo.

Of course it was a drifter, and it was cool as heck.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i bot his wheels from him on friday. mines got a mamba 8000kv but i run a 6 cell nimh. it is a whole lot of fun


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never raced at MnM. Is there anything extra that we should bring such as extension cords or power strips?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guff, M&M has everything you need. The power is right at the pit tables and there are benches at the tables. I always bring a power strip just to be sure I can get everything plugged in. May see y'all out there for a bit on Sat.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Does Meir have the Street Meats or Road Rage tires at the shop?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

He usually does. He has foams and everything.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

how do these threads stay at the top?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> how do these threads stay at the top?


Its called a "Sticky!" A Moderator can do that, plus a whole lot more!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gary said:


> Its called a "Sticky!" A Moderator can do that, plus a whole lot more!


LOL noticed the forum looked a little thinner.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> LOL noticed the forum looked a little thinner.


Hope everyone understands I have to keep the site "G" rated. Thats the webmasters rules and I dont have any problem with that. In order to be sucessfull we have to maintain a Family Orientated environment. Smack talk is definitly encouraged! Just keep in clean!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool i was wandering how they stayed on top is it just mini races or any?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just 1/18 Phil. I can't stay for the races, I may come up there to hang out for a bit and run my GT before the races start.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like we have a good chance of getting the race in. I will be there early in the morning prepping the track.

Were going to spray on some extra traction tomorrow!

Don't forget your personal transponder if you have one


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what are yall gonna spray on it? i know some secrets myself. i wish i could make it but i already made plans to go to mikes tomorrow


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

we use sugar water.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya ive got better secrets. mwahhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dont say soda


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nothing but vht works better than powered sugar and water


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

and VHT isn't cheap!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

it's almost a joke what that stuff cost


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall take some pics today. I just built up some Road Rage's and may make the next one if its not too hot. LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Come out today Biff, don't be a wuss


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Come out today Biff, don't be a wuss


My car isnt ready yet. Stll have alot of work to do. This is a whole new deal from Diffs to electronics.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You can race the Bug of Death


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> You can race the Bug of Death


You mean the "Lethal Bettle?" 

Thanks but I got alot of fun happening here. I got stuff in boxes I havent even opened yet and thats just in RC. After I get the buggy running I want to sit down and figger out how to work the new camera. Thats not going to be easy. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How'd it go today?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> How'd it go today?


It went well, the rain held off for us. Scott TQ'd but Dannytook the win in the main.

I qualified 3rd a few seconds behind Danny, but I had problems with a loose power switch in the main. Anybody have any recommendations to make a switch more sticky so it can't be knocked to the "off" position?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

You drove real well Guff. Your switch must be really loose for it to shut off so easily.


----------

